# Horrible Mood Swings - 9 dpo



## dlou

Hi Ladies

Well I don't know what has come over me but yesterday and today I have had some awful mood swings. I'm 9 dpo today and it got even worse, I cried because the omlette I was cooking stuck to the pan, I'm flying off the handle because I tripped over the laundry basket, crying over socks, stupid TV shows, biting my OH's head off if he so much as says anything to me when I'm upset. I feel awful, and the worst of it is that even when I'm doing it, I know I'm being completely irrational.

Anyone else have this?

So far in the 2ww my symptoms (I'm a chronic symptom spotter, it is an awful habit!) have been:

1-6dpo nothing
7dpo - twingy feelings every now and then on right hand side. Tired. Sore boobs.
8dpo - twingy feelings on both sides. Tired. MOODY. Sore boobs.
9dpo - Moody, moody, moody. Tired. Twingy everywhere. Sore boobs. 

AF due in 4 days, trying to resist testing.

Anyone else experiencing similar?

Thanks!

x


----------



## dsmama

I'm not sure how many dpo I am. Took clomid and on cd12 the near said I should ovulate on the next 24 hours so going off that I should be 9 dpo but who knows! I am also on 200mg of progesterone so the symptoms I have may be from it! My left boob has been really sore especially on the side and both my nipples hurt and are sensitive. My gums bled last night while brushing my teeth. I am very moody and emotional. So who knows I took a test yesterday and it was a bfn. I want to test everyday but I am trying to resist!


----------



## dlou

Hi dsmama

Thanks for sharing your symptoms! When will you retest? It's so hard to resist!!


----------



## dsmama

I want to today haha but that means I will have to go buy a test. I am trying to wait!


----------



## dsmama

When do you plan to?


----------



## dlou

I think I'll pick one up this evening and do the test in the morning at 10dpo with FMU.

I always try to put it off because it is so disappointing to get a BFN :(

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## dsmama

I understand. I might do the same too :)


----------



## MissMM

Hi ladies...
i am 8 dpo ..(thats what i think from my EWCM! dint chart to catch O.. but Bded around then).i have a boy, 3 yrs.. i was sure pregnant with him from the moment i ovulated.. never bothered to spot symptoms cos it happened the same month we tried.. touchwood! so this time its kinda strnge with symptoms cos i cant relate to my previous pregnancy.i tested positive 3 days b4 AF was due.. but this is a completely new chapter.. i'm just hoping to see a BFP so dont wanna test sooner.. and get sad seeing otherwise...:nope: 
i have been nauseated,gassy and off appetite since yday.i had a few cramps today and yday along with backaches.. my boobs r hurting on and off,not much though...but i leaked a drop of milk from the left on 6 dpo.looking closely to finnd some blue veins..! :blush: i was almost crying today for a cheap reason..and not to 4get yelling at hubby for no reason and then repenting..but im always a sensitive person so donno if its the hormone or myself!:wacko:
i guess these symptoms r a little different from my other cycles.. dont wanna keep hopes too high though... planning to test on friday.. that wud be 13 dpo and repeat on 14 dpo too.. i hoope its :bfp: 

Good luck to u ladies too.. :thumbup: keep posting..


----------



## dlou

Hi MissMM

Thanks for sharing your symptoms with us. Sounds promising! How long have you been ttc this time around?

Let us know how your test goes!

Good luck!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I've been the same as well. My poor kids and OH must think I am nuts...I am just so damn emotional these days...sad one minute then if OH even slightly looks at me different I get snarky! I just wanna sleep too and everything makes me so MAD!


----------



## dlou

Hi USAFKnineWife

Our cycles are almost exactly the same! you're CD24, 9dpo and I'm CD25, 9dpo.

When are you going to test?


----------



## dsmama

So I just broke down and tested bfn grr I hate doing that! Should have waited


----------



## dlou

HAHA dsmama ME TOO!!!! :hugs: And of course :bfn:

It's just too early. Though I'll probably test every day now until AF arrives :dohh:


----------



## dlou

Wait, I mean until I get a :bfp: of course, because AF is not going to arrive!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dlou said:


> Hi USAFKnineWife
> 
> Our cycles are almost exactly the same! you're CD24, 9dpo and I'm CD25, 9dpo.
> 
> When are you going to test?

I am due to start AF on the 27th but I have tested 3 times so far with the IC's and dollar store tests...of course BFN but it's too soon. I will probably test again with FMU tomorrow....How about you?


----------



## dsmama

I'm in the same boat as y'all cd24 as well my last af was April 29. And I hope not to see her again for 9 months :) let's keep each other updated


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dsmama said:


> I'm in the same boat as y'all cd24 as well my last af was April 29. And I hope not to see her again for 9 months :) let's keep each other updated

Same day as mine...but you already know that..lol Here's to hoping we don't see her for a real LONG time!!


----------



## dlou

Fingers Crossed Ladies!
AF is due for me on 26th May (Thursday)...my LP is only 12 days and I O'd on CD16. My temps are on the up still too and I've been getting strange twinges in my abdomen since 7dpo though it seems to have eased off now. I'm hoping it was implantation and a BFP is around the corner.

I'm going to test again tomorrow at 10dpo with FMU, though I have a feeling it will still be too early.


----------



## dsmama

I'm going to test in the am also :) let us know! Good luck to yall


----------



## angela36

Sounds like we're all in the same boat. My last af was April 28th. I'm due for af Thursday - so far I've held off testing but went out today and bought ept early response. Now the trick is trying to hold off so I don't waste them. Waiting for Wednesday but I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## MissMM

hey dlou..
this is my first month after IUD removal..it was a non-hormonal one so doc said that ovulation n stuff wont get effected.my AFs were almost regular even with IUD on (which was in for 17 months).DH says if BFP doesnt come on this month,we'll wait a few months b4 trying cos of travelling purposes..so i really hope of a BFP and dont wanna wait any longer.. baby dust of u and everyone on ttc.. GL keep updating :thumbs up:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Anyone??? I pee'd in a cup but haven't tested yet....lol


----------



## dsmama

I tested and swore I could see a bfp but no my eyes played tricks. It's a blue dye test too grr. How did it go for you


----------



## JPD143

USAFKnineWife said:


> Anyone??? I pee'd in a cup but haven't tested yet....lol


I did the same thing this morn! Ended up BFN on Frer at 10 DPO.


----------



## essie0828

Wow im glad to see im not the only one going psycho with mood swings... I have been miseriable with bouts of anger and anxiety with floods of tears in between. No other symptoms but af is late, on cd34 now. Bfn on cd 29. This is bordering on nuts ladies, this is the hardest time i have ever had controlling my emotions. ughh... Is this a common pregnancy sign? Anyone else feel like they needed a 72 hr mental eval before getting their bfp?


----------



## dsmama

Have you tested yet?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dsmama said:


> I tested and swore I could see a bfp but no my eyes played tricks. It's a blue dye test too grr. How did it go for you

BIG FAT STINKIN NEGATIVE! BOO! :cry:


----------



## dsmama

Well were still early so no need to give up yet :)


----------



## essie0828

dsmama said:


> Have you tested yet?

Bfn on cd29. That was 5 days ago. I was so sure that af would come but nothing. tmi alert, and im having really thick creamy cm. I just got me a couple 25 miu tests but i have drank a lot of water today and want to wait until my urine is less dilute. gonna pee on one in a few hours......wish me luck :) anyone else thinking of peeing on one soon?


----------



## dsmama

I'm thinking about it again tonight but maybe tomorrow will be better


----------



## dlou

Hey girlies

sorry for not getting online today, BFN for me today :(

But I've also had a major breakout on my face today which is really uncommon.

10dpo today, going to try and hang on to 13dpo when AF is due.

Keep us all updated on your tests!


----------



## MissMM

hiya..
i know its really tempting to test.. but holding on to the best of my patience.. and hoping to test on friday(13dpo) :smug: . 
But noticed that my breast tenderness is fading by.. :nope::nope:
wht i still feel is the waves of nausea..(towards evening usually.. but today its on soon aftr lunch).. i really wonder if the nausea stuff is something on my head cause of ttC.. :blush:
CM is still creamy lightyellow/white,quantity is less and definitely the mood swings r on the highest.:growlmad:

Keep updating gals.. love to hear from all... GL and tons of baby dust to all..!


----------



## MissMM

BFN ...ARRGGGGHHH:cry: 12-13 dpo


----------

